# 1972 K5 BLAZER bagged



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I JUST PICKED UP A 72' K5 BLAZER AND IM LOOKING TO BAGG IT WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST KIT AND WHAT ALL DO I NEED I DONT WANT TO JUICE IT BECAUSE I DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE OIL . DOES ANY ONE HAVE A K5 BAGGED ON HERE *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 6 2010, 12:56 PM~17113307
> *I JUST PICKED UP A 72' K5 BLAZER AND IM LOOKING TO BAGG IT WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST KIT AND WHAT ALL DO I NEED I DONT WANT TO JUICE IT BECAUSE I DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH ALL THE OIL . DOES ANY ONE HAVE A K5 BAGGED ON HERE
> *


 i know the s10 form.com or truck form will have what you want..Hope your a welder  or know someone


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 6 2010, 12:01 PM~17113342
> *i know the s10 form.com or truck form will have what you want..Hope your a welder  or know someone
> *


I JUST WANT TO BUY THE KIT I HAVE A HOMIE WHO WORKS AT A SHOP REASON THAT IM LOOKING FOR THE KIT IS BECAUSE THEY HAVE TO MAKE THERE MONEY AND MARK SHIT UP YA KNOW


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 6 2010, 01:03 PM~17113363
> *I JUST WANT TO BUY THE KIT I HAVE A HOMIE WHO WORKS AT A SHOP REASON THAT IM LOOKING FOR THE KIT IS BECAUSE THEY HAVE TO MAKE THERE MONEY AND MARK SHIT UP YA KNOW
> *


okay  aac the form sponsor is who I went with :biggrin: great customer service


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.airassisted.com/ ask for kevin


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

call in for the best price 1.866.385.6569


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Apr 6 2010, 03:08 PM~17113404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

What's your budget and how fast you want it????


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 6 2010, 12:16 PM~17113482
> *X2
> 
> What's your budget and how fast you want it????
> *


NO MORE THE 5K SOON IM OUT IN SEATTLE 

CAN YOU SEND ME A LINK WHERE I CAN FIND A LINK


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 6 2010, 03:20 PM~17113525
> *NO MORE THE 5K SOON IM OUT IN SEATTLE
> 
> CAN YOU SEND ME A LINK WHERE I CAN FIND A LINK
> *


Check out this site,lotta info here on just about everthing dealing w/ those trucks

The front wont be to difficult it's the rear that's gonna take some work

And 5'g to work w/ that's some serious cake for air.I'd look into running a YORK engine driven for this build especially if you small block it.



http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a pretty basic FBSS kit only thing else you would need is a fitting pack,bags (i'd suggest slams) guage,bag brackets.And me personally i'd change out that big ass switch box for a AVS 7 or 9.

My guess is somewhere under 2 g's above mentioned and that's a reliable set up.You could go engine driven and only 1 compressor for a back up and be even cheaper


http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Management-...oduct_info.html


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

where can i find a pic of a 72' k5 blazer bagged ??


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

heres some pics of my homies old k5.it was bagged on 22s.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

thats klean :biggrin: any pic of the setup


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

nah no setup pics. but he had contitech bags all around. a paralell link with an adjustable panhard bar,and a bag behind axle setup,and all 1/2" valves. two tanks in the back and he had a custom box built over the tanks for a single 15" sub.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

did have bags....quote=EricG78,Jan 17 2010, 11:55 AM~16316449]1974 Chevy K5 is a full convert factory. No Smog Needed. it has a 350 motor big cam, gear drivin, headers, chrome pullys, electric fans, edelbrock intake, carb, air filter and valve covers. lots of money put into this motor. it has the 700R4 transmission. frame reinforced and custome made. lays body. it does have a back seat for more heads too. its all done up. here are some pics. show me what you got.........


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

i want to see pic of the setup


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 6 2010, 05:09 PM~17114009
> *heres some pics of my homies old k5.it was bagged on 22s.
> 
> 
> ...



nice truck !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

here you go http://www.lowdowncustom.com/gallery/v/chr...azer/?g2_page=2


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

hey JORGE,,,,,

if youre looking on spending your hard earned cash on quality stuff.theres only one place i recommend. Porterbuilt Street Rods,they specialize in those types of trucks(60s n up). check them out and the projects theyve done,look at the quality of work. you wont be dissapointed.

http://porterbuiltstreetrods.com/site/


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

Nobody can get your Blazer lower then Nathan Porter...

http://porterbuiltstreetrods.com/site/

http://porterbuiltstreetrods.com/site/?p=36

He's on the above mentioned truck forum all the time.

www.67-72chevytrucks.com


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

any k5 blazer topics


----------

